# This guy is HOT!!!!



## Wil (Aug 29, 2009)

I finally got around to taking a few pictures of this guy. I got him from a good friend and he is HOT. I can't wait till next year to see what happens. If all goes well I might have some nice babies from him. He is a perfect addition to the collection. Let me know what you think.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 29, 2009)

nice looking red wil.


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 29, 2009)

nice red :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Very funky!!!


----------



## CRACK654 (Aug 29, 2009)

Officially the best red I've ever seen!!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 29, 2009)

CRACK654 said:


> Officially the best red I've ever seen!!



Have you seen Bobbys Red Fire? You will be amazed once you see him. But he is a good looking gu wil.


----------



## whoru (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW WHAT PRETTY COLORS


----------



## Anthony (Aug 31, 2009)

man i hope my red tegu turns out to look that awesome


----------

